# Hello from Missouri



## Nevada_MO_Guy (May 26, 2006)

Hello All,

I started learning Wing Chun when I was in the Navy. Once out did the college, work somewhere....move, work somewhere else thing, until settling down in Missouri.

A few years ago, I decided to get off my butt (New Years Resolution) and start back in with something.
Only thing is, there is nothing close by to study.

Solution....simple, just drive 50 miles to class. 

I've been taking karate since Jan of 04. It is great!
There are alot of differences from my prior training, but also similarities which has helped me learn at my ripe old age *looks for cane*

It is a bit of a challenge sometimes to work in classes, I work a rotating swing shift (7 days of 0700-1500, 2 days off, 7 days of 2300-0700, 2 days off, 7 days of 1500-2300, 2 days off,  *repeat*) but I'm determined to stay with it.

James.


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Glad to hear you decided to start training again.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

Man, I'm glad you wrote your name. Do you realizre how long it would take to write _Welcome to MT, Nevada_MO_Guy. _My hands get cramps just thinking about it. So...

Welcome to MT, James! Best continued wishes with your training! Anything we can do to help, just shout!


----------



## Kacey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!

I feel for you and your drive... at one point, I was driving 37 miles (1 way) to work out - but it was worth it!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I also admire your determination to do whatever it takes to get some training.  Enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Hello and welcome
Terry


----------



## stickarts (May 26, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Sapper6 (May 26, 2006)

hey james,

welcome to MT!  if you have any questions, drop me a line.


----------



## still learning (May 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the training.........Aloha


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk James!  Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

And yes, I can see, by the looks of your work schedule, that getting in some training time can be hard!

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

James,

Welcome.  At one time I would have called you taxi driver.  I was a Jarhead.  It is too bad you are on the other side of the state from me.  There are a ton of training schools in St. Louis.  If it is any consolation though, because of me work I get to class 15-20 minutes late every time.  I then take the 45 minute drive home when class is over.  However, I would not change that at all.  No way, no how.  

So good meeting you, Semper Fi and Anchors Away bud.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 30, 2006)

Good to have you here James  
Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (May 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (May 30, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> At one time I would have called you taxi driver.  I was a Jarhead.


 Hey matt,

I was on two "taxi" cabs.

The USS Pensacola LSD-38 and the USS Raleigh LPD-1. Always great when the marines would come onboard...."water hours". 

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## tkd_jen (May 30, 2006)

Hi James,

Welcome to MT, this is an awesome site, lots of great folks with positive stuff to say and share. Enjoy!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 31, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------

